# Sub Wiring question



## applez (Jan 18, 2009)

I just built a new DIY subwoofer, and am powering it through a bridged EP1500. I have a crossover, and it would be sending the sub frequencies out in both the right and left channels, but the EP1500, when bridged, can only handle one channel for the input. 

Are the low frequencies all mushed together between the right and the left? (This sub is for music)

Is there a simple solution, because I read you are not supposed to use a Y adaptor as combining the voltages will cause strain on your components?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You could just use one side of the crossover's sub output and be fine. Stereo bass is virtually unheard of.

Aside from that your options are a common "y" splitter, a passive combiner like this, or you could use something like the Behringer Xenyx 502 as an active combiner. Switching to a crossover with a mono sub output is your best option, though (I think Behringer makes one). 

Many years ago I used a passive combiner for a crossover's sub out in a car stereo system, and it worked fine - if that helps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

